# New Horse- I need some advice! Should I worry?



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Nya said:


> Hi everyone  we've been looking for a good horse for me to learn well (and possibly even quite safely!) and trail ride in the future, a sane one, well desentitized and used to different situations. After MANY horses, it looks like we found the one! He's a 9-10 yrs old quarter horse gelding (15.00 hands more or less), whose owner is selling him because she wants to have a baby, but she's having bad issues, so she can't ride anymore.
> 
> He stood quiet as he was being tacked up,accepted gently the bit, even if 3-4 dogs were barking as hell 2 meters apart from him, I saw the owner riding him, and the horse was perfect, trotted and cantered as soon as the owner asked it. I rode him too, and felt really good. Then we went on the road for a walk, (me on the horse and the owner by bike). He didn't even notice the cars going by, the motorbikes and other harsh sounds.
> Up to this point, everything great!
> ...


Wow, sounds like a really good one!
Loved the fact that she rode with you on a bike, says she's honest and trusts him.

I wouldn't worry about him so much as I would about your riding. He sounds great, but even the best horses can develop bad habits with inexperienced riders. Make sure you have a trainer teach you how to properly correct that behavior. The fact that he rode out without the mare says he's very well trained! When you have some more experience with him you will be able to tell when is going to not listen to you. you'll be able to keep him from taking those steps probably before he does it. Ex asking for his head, flexing, backing and from the sound of him just a stern woah.

Good luck!! Can't wait for pictures!!! He sounds awesome!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I'd suggest you ride him a few more times before calling the vet. One ride doesn't tell you anything. He may very well turn into a different horse when you take him home. Be sure to give him several weeks to settle in. Spend time with him, take him for walks on the lead. It will be all very new to him and he'll be upset about losing his stablemate. Trying to ride him within a day or two is a good way to get hurt. I suspect you don't have a lot of experience.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Sounds like he's herd bound, which isn't uncommon at all. Nothing to worry about, but it'll take some time and working with him to get him comfortable away from his normal "herd." 

Where do you have him now? At home alone? With another horse? At a boarding stable?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nya (Jul 23, 2012)

FlyGap said:


> Wow, sounds like a really good one!
> Loved the fact that she rode with you on a bike, says she's honest and trusts him.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about him so much as I would about your riding. He sounds great, but even the best horses can develop bad habits with inexperienced riders. Make sure you have a trainer teach you how to properly correct that behavior. The fact that he rode out without the mare says he's very well trained! When you have some more experience with him you will be able to tell when is going to not listen to you. you'll be able to keep him from taking those steps probably before he does it. Ex asking for his head, flexing, backing and from the sound of him just a stern woah.
> ...


Thank you!!  
He was "kind" all of the time. The owner kneeled between his legs, threw the pad on his back and butt, and he didn't care. They say they tried some team penning, but just didn't work for him, since he wasn't so "ready to go"! Tomorrow I'll have a walk outside with him and at least 2 hours lesson with a trainer, and I hope to understand something more! I like him so much, but I'm trying to keep my "love" out of the door and make a wise decision. Plus, I'll be so careful not to make him get vices...


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

im kind of confused...what exactly is the problem? because he took a step toward the barn when you didnt ask for it?

if thats the only problem, take him home! he sounds wonderful to me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, Nya! From everything you describe, it sounds as if he's a great horse!! I think it's understandable that he would attempt to go back with the mare calling out - other than that, it sounds like he's a good, respectable horse, and maybe after a few more rides/groundwork, etc., I would certainly consider him! Best of luck


----------



## Nya (Jul 23, 2012)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Sounds like he's herd bound, which isn't uncommon at all. Nothing to worry about, but it'll take some time and working with him to get him comfortable away from his normal "herd."
> 
> Where do you have him now? At home alone? With another horse? At a boarding stable?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


He's not mine yet, I just went to see and ride him. He lives at his owners' house with an old mare. I'd take him 80 km away, at the boarding stable where I take lessons! How much time should I wait before riding him, IF (who knows!) we get him? I thought to wait at least a week, and to spend a lot of time with him, walking him around to see the new stuff, meet the new horses, and eating well. Am I missing something?


----------



## Nya (Jul 23, 2012)

Saddlebag said:


> I'd suggest you ride him a few more times before calling the vet. One ride doesn't tell you anything. He may very well turn into a different horse when you take him home. Be sure to give him several weeks to settle in. Spend time with him, take him for walks on the lead. It will be all very new to him and he'll be upset about losing his stablemate. Trying to ride him within a day or two is a good way to get hurt. I suspect you don't have a lot of experience.


Tomorrow I'll go with him on a trail ride, up to a trainer's place where I'll spend the rest of the time, to see if he can be the horse for me! I'm really nervous about him "changing" when at his new home... he seems what we are looking for, at the moment. I don't know how much a horse can change in a new home. I hope time will tell.. our vet friend is a very experienced rider, I hope he will be of some help! Such a hard decision! Thank you!


----------



## Nya (Jul 23, 2012)

Northernstar said:


> Welcome to the forum, Nya! From everything you describe, it sounds as if he's a great horse!! I think it's understandable that he would attempt to go back with the mare calling out - other than that, it sounds like he's a good, respectable horse, and maybe after a few more rides/groundwork, etc., I would certainly consider him! Best of luck


Thank you!! I'll spend the afternoon with him tomorrow, I hope he turns out the best! I'm so tense  if we get him, when we get him, I'll let you know straight away in the pictures section!


----------



## Nya (Jul 23, 2012)

CLaPorte432 said:


> im kind of confused...what exactly is the problem? because he took a step toward the barn when you didnt ask for it?
> 
> if thats the only problem, take him home! he sounds wonderful to me.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Exactly  for some meters, he tried going forward, and I kept him backwards,some kind of a yoyo! No harsh or sudden movements. After that, the owner rode him in the same place, with his two year old daughter on saddle with him, and showing me that if I turned away from the stables, he wouldn't take a step back. 
I may sound silly, but some other people in the past months have tried to sell me the deadliest of the horses (when I asked for the safest!!!), so now I look at literally everything!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Nya said:


> Tomorrow I'll go with him on a trail ride, up to a trainer's place where I'll spend the rest of the time, to see if he can be the horse for me! I'm really nervous about him "changing" when at his new home... he seems what we are looking for, at the moment. I don't know how much a horse can change in a new home. I hope time will tell.. our vet friend is a very experienced rider, I hope he will be of some help! Such a hard decision! Thank you!


 I don't agree with babying him when you get him. If he is well trained I would start riding asap. If he is a trail horse a strange place shouldn't bother him.
Every horse I have ever purchased I took them home and treated them like I had them for years and I have never had any problems. Start babying him and he may think he is in charge. Every one I know that thinks they need to be slow and get the horse used to new surroundings has many horses that they are afraid to ride.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree with flygap and others. It sounds to me like he's a really nice horse. Some horses will call back when their buddy calls to them. So long as he didn't get resistant about going forward or try to turn around and go back to the barn, I wouldn't worry about it at all.

As for the walking toward the barn, just from the sound, I'd say that was likely more of a habit than him being barn sour. If a horse is ridden the exact same path each time they are ridden (down the driveway and into the barn after a ride), then that is simply what they begin to expect so they start to anticipate because that's what they think you want them to do.

If he wasn't resistant about going wherever you told him to go, in spite of his habit of walking right toward the barn, then I really don't think it's anything to worry about.

I do agree with you having a trainer/instructor and getting regular lessons though. You do sound like a relative novice and it is really easy to let a horse develop bad habits if you don't know how to spot them when they start and correct them. Lessons will help you to understand better why horses act the way they do and what to do in the event you need to correct him.

I would suggest you go back out and ride him again (perhaps take your trainer along with you) before making any final decisions, but from the way he sounds, he might be just the ticket for you.


----------



## Nya (Jul 23, 2012)

churumbeque said:


> I don't agree with babying him when you get him. If he is well trained I would start riding asap. If he is a trail horse a strange place shouldn't bother him.
> Every horse I have ever purchased I took them home and treated them like I had them for years and I have never had any problems. Start babying him and he may think he is in charge. Every one I know that thinks they need to be slow and get the horse used to new surroundings has many horses that they are afraid to ride.


Then, I should see how quiet he is when he arrives, and decided upon that, what do you think? 
They used him 99% for trails, since it's the only thing they could do, living in the countryside and having the horse at home with no closed space to work in.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Honestly-I have ridden all of mine the day I got them or the next (one came 11 hours on a trailer....). Think about it. Horses go to shows, trail rides, camping trips, etc all the time. They do NOT get a week of us sitting with them, etc. I personally think that is hogwash. Some of mine did not turn into my "forever horse, but they ALL always stepped off a trailer in a new place like they were born there. If you are anxious about it, the horse will be. It is not a huge deal. Horses do it all the time.
He sounds wonderful. I would turn the "worry" energy into excitement, if it were me.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Nya said:


> Exactly  for some meters, he tried going forward, and I kept him backwards,some kind of a yoyo! No harsh or sudden movements. After that, the owner rode him in the same place, with his two year old daughter on saddle with him, and showing me that if I turned away from the stables, he wouldn't take a step back.
> I may sound silly, but some other people in the past months have tried to sell me the deadliest of the horses (when I asked for the safest!!!), so now I look at literally everything!


i would ride him again because its wise to do when looking at a horse for sale.

but overall, i think you are dealing with a nice horse and nice people. at least im hoping so. i guess you never really know.

if he wasnt tossing his head, getting worked up, starting to sweat or acting nasty about trying to go back to the barn, then i think he may be the real deal. my horses all act up worse then what you described for him. lol. so to me, this isnt any big deal and definitely something that can be trained out of him!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nya (Jul 23, 2012)

smrobs said:


> I agree with flygap and others. It sounds to me like he's a really nice horse. Some horses will call back when their buddy calls to them. So long as he didn't get resistant about going forward or try to turn around and go back to the barn, I wouldn't worry about it at all.
> 
> As for the walking toward the barn, just from the sound, I'd say that was likely more of a habit than him being barn sour. If a horse is ridden the exact same path each time they are ridden (down the driveway and into the barn after a ride), then that is simply what they begin to expect so they start to anticipate because that's what they think you want them to do.
> 
> ...


That's the first impression I had, as if he quietly did what was normal for him, walking back home, he didn't look tense at all. If tomorrow I'll spot anything weird, I'll let you know! Thanks so much for the advice


----------



## Nya (Jul 23, 2012)

franknbeans said:


> Honestly-I have ridden all of mine the day I got them or the next (one came 11 hours on a trailer....). Think about it. Horses go to shows, trail rides, camping trips, etc all the time. They do NOT get a week of us sitting with them, etc. I personally think that is hogwash. Some of mine did not turn into my "forever horse, but they ALL always stepped off a trailer in a new place like they were born there. If you are anxious about it, the horse will be. It is not a huge deal. Horses do it all the time.
> He sounds wonderful. I would turn the "worry" energy into excitement, if it were me.


I think I have both huge excitement and worry LOL!! I'll do my best to relax on saddle tomorrow, he's one of the first horses that passed all our "tests"! ( the other I fell in love with was probably going to be lame very soon, and I couldn't handle the problem, so I didn't buy him)
I won't sleep tonight. XD


----------



## Nya (Jul 23, 2012)

CLaPorte432 said:


> i would ride him again because its wise to do when looking at a horse for sale.
> 
> but overall, i think you are dealing with a nice horse and nice people. at least im hoping so. i guess you never really know.
> 
> ...


This comforts me a bit  I think I'm worrying so much because I'm so happy! (It can't be true, finally, after all the journeys to trainers, breeders, and sellers)
Anyway, I'll pay attention to everything... thank you for the help :')


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Just stay calm/relaxed/focused/ - I do believe you're in love with him already, and I don't blame you! _It is so exciting!!!_ Try to sleep, have an awesome day tomorrow, and simply enjoy


----------



## Nya (Jul 23, 2012)

Thank you so much!  goodnight then! I'll keep you updated on Hollywood! (He comes from Hollywood Jac 86, they say it's a good line, but I can't tell)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

When he goes to your place, will he have any other equine companions nearby?


----------



## Nya (Jul 23, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> When he goes to your place, will he have any other equine companions nearby?


Yes, there are more or less 30 horses there, he won't surely feel alone! The paddock is only his, but he has the neighbours around him! And in the stables he can see and smell the horses next to him, since they have half wooden wall and half iron bars!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Nya said:


> Then, I should see how quiet he is when he arrives, and decided upon that, what do you think?
> They used him 99% for trails, since it's the only thing they could do, living in the countryside and having the horse at home with no closed space to work in.


yes you should see how the horses and use common sense .he should be acting normal if he is trained like you think and it shouldn't be a problem though but yes read the horse and be safe
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

if you think you're going to be nervous and intimidated when you get a horse home I would consider taking some riding lessons and waiting on a horse purchase . if you did purchase this horse I would set up a lesson schedule right away so you have help immediately before you get in over your head
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Some horses do get spooky and act stupid when moved to a new home. They have been taken away from familiar surroundings and have to figure out where their safe zone is. Since he's been a trail horse, he should be just fine because that happens most times you trail ride. You go to a new place to ride. 

He may do some calling out to his lost mate but having others there will help. 

Just from my experience, I've seen horses that were taken to a completely new place and act better than in familiar surroundings. After I started Ghost, we took him on vacation to a national park. It was his first big ride. We had only rode in an arena and out on the roads so far. He did great. He actually rode like he was pretty well trained. When we got back home and rode, he acted like a green horse does. 

Just a fair warning, especially for a novice and a first horse. Once he does settle and is comfortable in his new place, he WILL test you. It could be a week or two or it could be a month or so. This is why you should have a trainer helping you. You'll need to know how to correct him. Almost all horses will do it. It's part of them figuring out where they are in the herd pecking order. If you don't correct him, he will assume a spot higher than you and you'll get more problems. I'm not trying to scare or worry you but let you know that there is a lot to learn about owning them, not just how to ride. 

When you move him, it sounds like he will be stalled, correct? He may not be too bad if he is handled by experienced people on a daily basis. 

Anyway, good luck. He does sound like a great horse. I wouldn't worry too much about. He'll probably do great for you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

I agree that he sounds nice from what you tell.
But there are two things that I would take a second look at and get checked out very thoroughly.

First - She got him 7 years ago, and he's 9-10 now, so she would have gotten him at 2-3 years of age. However, she said she had a bad experience with another horse and then wanted to get something nice and quiet. It doesn't really add up for me why she would want something "nice and quiet" and then get a 2-3 year old that was most likely not even broke...

Second - make absolutely SURE, whatever you decide, that you get a thorough pre-purchase exam from a vet. This should include x-rays of the feet! Please, please, please don't cut corners on this. 9-10 is the perfect age where problems crop up that can e.g. come from starting a horse on too much work too early. You will most likely not see arthritis in a 5 yr old, but at 9-10 years you might.
Many people buy horses without a PPE cause they "really like the horse" and they don't care at the time, or want to save the money, but it sucks to be stuck with a 12 yr old horse that has become unrideable.

Good luck with your purchase!


----------



## Nya (Jul 23, 2012)

usandpets said:


> Some horses do get spooky and act stupid when moved to a new home. They have been taken away from familiar surroundings and have to figure out where their safe zone is. Since he's been a trail horse, he should be just fine because that happens most times you trail ride. You go to a new place to ride.
> 
> He may do some calling out to his lost mate but having others there will help.
> 
> ...


Thank you!! All of your advice is so much appreciated! There will be more than one expert to help me, but the more, the best  Now that I know that he will try to test me ad that it is normal, I'll surely be much more confident. The vet told me to give him one or two days to settle him, the owner said I can ride him as soon as he gets off the trailer. I think I'll listen to the vet, anyway..!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nya (Jul 23, 2012)

Regula said:


> I agree that he sounds nice from what you tell.
> But there are two things that I would take a second look at and get checked out very thoroughly.
> 
> First - She got him 7 years ago, and he's 9-10 now, so she would have gotten him at 2-3 years of age. However, she said she had a bad experience with another horse and then wanted to get something nice and quiet. It doesn't really add up for me why she would want something "nice and quiet" and then get a 2-3 year old that was most likely not even broke...
> ...


I noticed that too! Anyway, I know the breeder, they are serious people, and usually their horses are broke at 3 years, so it should be fine... She says the horse was as quiet as now! What I saw is a well trained, safe, sane and sound horse.. So I hope for the best! Thank you! The vet was really careful with the visit, and this week he will go on with further exams. We already decided, if everything is alright, it's a YES! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nya (Jul 23, 2012)

churumbeque said:


> if you think you're going to be nervous and intimidated when you get a horse home I would consider taking some riding lessons and waiting on a horse purchase . if you did purchase this horse I would set up a lesson schedule right away so you have help immediately before you get in over your head
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I already have been taking lessons 2-3 times a week quite intensively in the last year, and I decided to take lessons even from some really good trainers, so I can have advice from more than one point of view. I feel a little nervous because he's going to be my very first horse, and he's so sweet I really don't want to make mistakes. I will do my best, I really care about it, It's a life dream, and I'll be super serious. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CowboyBob (Feb 11, 2013)

Nya it sounds like you are getting some great advice here and from what you have said it sounds like you are getting a better then average horse. good luck with him. getting lessons would be a good idea. we are here to help where we can good luck.


----------



## Nya (Jul 23, 2012)

CowboyBob said:


> Nya it sounds like you are getting some great advice here and from what you have said it sounds like you are getting a better then average horse. good luck with him. getting lessons would be a good idea. we are here to help where we can good luck.


I really appreciate all of your help! Whatever problem I may encounter in the future, I know there's so many people ready to help! Aww  I'll surely keep on getting lessons, and yes, the horse looked and felt both very quiet and responsive too, I hope he'll stay that way, I'll do my best. I'll soon post some pictures


----------



## Nya (Jul 23, 2012)

We did it! Hollywood arrived yesterday at our barn, exceptionally laid back and curious. The owner wanted me to ride him straight away, and he was PERFECT. Since it's spring, the place was full of people, dogs, birds and children playing all around. He didn't care about a thing, did whatever I asked, stood quiet to be groomed. He behaved like a gentleman! I'm going back to the barn today to see how he's doing, and move him around! I'll ride him tomorrow 
I'm so happy! I'll post the pictures in the apposite section!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Wonderful news! He sounds like a great horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Whoopee!!! So excited for you!
Can't wait for photos!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nya (Jul 23, 2012)

FlyGap said:


> Whoopee!!! So excited for you!
> Can't wait for photos!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I just posted the pictures in the section!! Sooo happy! can't wait till I go to the barn to turn him out!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Woot! :happydance:


----------

